# Grass Flats Good All Morning



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

_Arrived on the sound at 7:30am this morning. The water was warmer than it was the last couple of weeks. My son and I paddle/peddled out just off the ramp and could see plenty of baitfish and some getting preyed upon. My son's second cast put the first trout of the day at the side of his yak. From that point on until 11:30am we regularly hooked up. Several of the trout were of the 12" variety but some were much better. I took my first stab at video today and it turned out very mediocre but I did get some footage of a nice 24" trout. Hopefully I can get it to this post. The picture is of my opening trout of the day. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ik159-IFONU#t=201 . Hopefully that one links._


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice! I haven't made it into the sound in a couple of weeks now because of the warm water we've been having. Mind telling us what you were using?


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

Mirrodine. It's the only lure needed.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Great product placement there! They should be paying you. Thanks!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Good report. Nothing wrong with the video for a first effort. It will get better and better.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

For your first time at attempting a video, you did well. :thumbsup:

BTW, very nice fat trout.


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks. I've got to get the view broader but I might have to get a Gopro to make that happen. That size trout is able to move the yak around quite a bit.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Ridefish said:


> Thanks. I've got to get the view broader but I might have to get a Gopro to make that happen. That size trout is able to move the yak around quite a bit.


Yeh, I bet he did.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very nice! Already missing it. Will be back down for a weekend in late Sept. Can't hardly wait! Really enjoy your reports.


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

Sweet fish and nice video


----------



## minkeydee (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------

